# Come On Skelly & Big Star ( or maybe Scott or Ben)



## partypremier (8 August 2012)

So excited for British show jumping to have our riders with a chance of individual medals.
But I think Nick & Big Star so deserve the Gold as they have been faultless so far.  The owners have been great with keeping this horse for Nick & he has put in so much to the sport.

Fingers crossed. ( But Ben or Scott would be a good win for our sport too).


----------



## JCWHITE (8 August 2012)

am loving your line of thought, and your little jumping men!


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

Odds improved as Tamino on 4 faults the only serious threat


----------

